# Model 944.529071



## crusher350 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am looking for a operators manual for the craftsman model 944.529071. Anyone know where I can get one online free?


Cant seem to find it


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Must be an oldie, I can't find anything.


----------



## crusher350 (Dec 16, 2013)

Its not that old...But its a Canadian model . Thats maybe why you cant find it.

I have checked eveywhere on Canadian sites but still cant find anything...


----------



## de dee (Feb 24, 2015)

*de dee s tractor & snow blower & plow*



crusher350 said:


> Its not that old...But its a Canadian model . Thats maybe why you cant find it.
> 
> I have checked eveywhere on Canadian sites but still cant find anything...



I have a 944-60283 tractor operators manual and a service manual,I looked up the motor # and cross referanced it to the usa model they are very much the same all models,. you can get parts from sears they should have manuals too,. the blower from sears is a bercomac north east 44 " I have a snow plow blade 48 " from sears usa that I had to modify to fit the snow blower mount,.


----------

